# trois fleurs parmi lesquelles/dont nous (en) choisirons deux



## mariausername

Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?

"Il nous a proposé trois fleurs *parmi lesquelles nous choisirons deux."*


----------



## Naokun

Ta phrase est correcte. Tu pourrais aussi dire "Nous choisirons deux des trois fleurs proposées"


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

_[...] Nous *en* choisirons deux_, non ?


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
oui, je suis d'accord avec Lacuzon !
Sans "en", pronom qui reprend "fleur", ce n'est pas correct.


----------



## sweet1234

Pourquoi ne pas faire simple ? 
"Il nous a proposé trois fleurs, *DONT nous EN choisirons deux."*
*N'est-ce pas correct ?*


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce ne serait pas correct car ce serait mettre deux fois la préposition _de_. En effet, un premier _de_ est inclus dans le _dont_ et un second l'est dans _en_…


----------



## sweet1234

Alors: Il nous a proposé trois fleurs, dont nous choisirons deux ???????

Mais si on écrit: Il nous a proposé trois fleurs, ET nous EN choisirons deux ..... cela a-t-il exactement le même sens ?


----------



## TitTornade

sweet1234 said:


> Alors: Il nous a proposé trois fleurs, dont nous choisirons deux ???????


Ca n'a pas de sens.
"nous choisirons deux fleurs" -> "nous en choisirons deux" 
Mais le pronom relatif "dont" ne peut pas remplacer "fleurs" dans cette situation.



> Mais si on écrit: Il nous a proposé trois fleurs, ET nous EN choisirons deux ..... cela a-t-il exactement le même sens ?


C'est juste, mais pour conserver la tournure du départ, il faut ajouter "parmi celles-ci"


----------



## sweet1234

Mais je ne comprends pas: on peut quand même écrire: "J'ai vu trois tableaux dont deux Rembrandt" ou "J'ai visité trois villes dont deux en Allemagne" (en a ici un autre sens)
Pourquoi ne peut-on construire la phrase "Il nous a proposé trois fleurs *parmi lesquelles nous choisirons deux*." avec DONT ??? pourquoi FAUT-il utiliser parmi ?
Il m'a donné 3.000 euros dont la moitié en cash. Il nous a proposé trois fleurs DONT nous choisirons la plus belle.....


----------



## TitTornade

sweet1234 said:


> Mais je ne comprends pas: on peut quand même écrire: "J'ai vu trois tableaux dont deux Rembrandt."


oui, la phrase sans "dont" est : « j'ai vu trois tableaux ; deux *de ces tableaux* sont de Rembrandt. »
ici, "dont" remplace ce que j'ai mis en gras : un complément de nom introduit pas "de"
(le verbe « sont » peut être conservé ou pas : ellipse courante comme dans ton exemple.)



> ou "J'ai visité trois villes dont deux en Allemagne" (en a ici un autre sens)


Ici, la phrase sans "dont" est : « j'ai visité trois villes ; deux *de ces villes *sont en Allemagne. »
ici, c’est pareil : "dont" remplace ce que j'ai mis en gras : un complément de nom introduit pas "de"
(le verbe « sont » peut aussi être conservé ou pas)



> Pourquoi ne peut-on construire la phrase "Il nous a proposé trois fleurs *parmi lesquelles nous choisirons deux*." avec DONT ??? pourquoi FAUT-il utiliser parmi ?
> Il m'a donné 3.000 euros dont la moitié en cash.


Ici, la phrase sans "dont" est : « Il m’a donné trois mille euros ; la moitié *de ces trois mille euros *est en cash. »
ici, "dont" remplace de nouveau ce que j'ai mis en gras : un complément de nom introduit pas "de"
(le verbe « est » peut être conservé ou pas)



> Il nous a proposé trois fleurs DONT nous choisirons la plus belle.....


Ici, la phrase sans "dont" est : "Il nous a proposé trois fleurs ; Nous choisirons la plus belle *de ces trois fleurs*."
ici, "dont" remplacerait aussi ce que j'ai mis en gras : toujours un complément de nom introduit pas "de" mais celui-ci ne peut pas être séparé du nom associé !!
Le seule façon que je vois pour utiliser « dont » serait avec un passif :
p.ex. : « Il nous a proposé trois fleurs dont la plus belle sera sélectionnée par notre équipe ».


----------



## frenchifried

Pourriez-vous invertir la phrase? 
Nous choisirons deux des trois fleurs qu'il nous a proposées.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est encore la meilleure solution!


----------



## CapnPrep

sweet1234 said:


> Alors: Il nous a proposé trois fleurs, dont nous choisirons deux ???????





sweet1234 said:


> Il nous a proposé trois fleurs DONT nous choisirons la plus belle.....


Beaucoup de locuteurs acceptent ce type de phrases, d'autres (dont TitTornade) pas. Les explications données n'expliquent pas grand chose, je trouve. « le pronom relatif "dont" ne peut pas remplacer "fleurs" dans cette situation […] toujours un complément de nom introduit pas "de" mais celui-ci ne peut pas être séparé du nom associé !! » Mais pourquoi pas ?

Grevisse (§724, a, 2°) note que cet usage contesté est pourtant « bien déclaré ». Et de citer une trentaine d'exemples de la langue littéraire / écrite, dont je reproduis trois :

Âgé de passé soixante-douze ans, *dont* il avait passé *quarante* au service des religieuses
Sept ou huit villas *dont* il habite *une*
Milliers de lecteurs, *dont* j’ai rencontré *plus d’un*


----------



## Maître Capello

Quoi qu'en dise Grevisse, il faut bien remarquer que ces tours où _dont_ est complément d'un numéral habituellement repris par _en_ sonnent bizarrement pour la plupart des francophones.


CapnPrep said:


> une trentaine d'exemples de la langue littéraire / écrite, dont je reproduis trois


Ça c'est de la provocation ou je ne m'y connais pas.


----------



## sweet1234

Autre exemple, car je deviens folle avec ce sujet:"Mon fils a récemment perdu trois dents, dont deux sont tombées hier"
Ce n'est pas correct? Pourquoi? A cause du deuxième verbe "tomber"?
Et ça : "Mon fils a récemment perdu trois dents, dont deux incisives, hier"?


----------



## CapnPrep

sweet1234 said:


> Autre exemple, car je deviens folle avec ce sujet:"Mon fils a récemment perdu trois dents, dont deux sont tombées hier"
> Ce n'est pas correct?


Si, c'est correct. Je pense que tout le monde accepte _dont_ pronom relatif, associé à un cardinal (ou à un autre déterminant/pronom indéfini) en position de *sujet* dans la relative. Ou encore _dont_ introduisant une "relative" sans verbe :


sweet1234 said:


> "Mon fils a récemment perdu trois dents, dont deux incisives, hier"?


(Tu avais déjà donné d'autres exemples du même type dans ton post #9, et ils ont reçu le  approbateur de TitTornade.)

C'est quand _dont_ est associé au *complément* du verbe (ou au "sujet réel" en position post-verbale) que les avis se partagent. Sans avoir fait d'enquête sérieuse, je ne suis pas capable de dire ce que la plupart des francophones acceptent/préfèrent.


----------



## Keith Bradford

J'aimerais resusciter cette question avec le mot *parmi*.  J'ai écrit la phrase ci-dessous que j'ai propose à deux personnes, toutes les deux anciens profs d'école.  L'une d'entre elles l'a acceptée, l'autre l'a corrigée.  Qui a raison ?

_Parmi les 154 sonnets, la troupe *<en ?>* a sélectionné une quarantaine._


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, la phrase est correcte avec _en_.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'hésiterais à dire que la phrase est incorrecte, mais je comprends la personne qui l'a corrigée. Cette phrase me dérange en effet aussi en raison du pronom _en_ qui s'accommode mal de la présence de _parmi_. Je serais davantage porté à inverser les choses :

_La troupe a sélectionné une quarantaine de sonnets parmi les 154 proposés._​
Sans _parmi_, l'ordre initial devient très naturel :

_154 sonnets ont été proposés et la troupe *en* a sélectionné une quarantaine._​

Sinon, je remarque qu'en position de COD dans la relative, le substantif _une quarantaine_ sonne beaucoup mieux qu'un adjectif numéral :

_J'ai proposé 154 sonnets *dont* la troupe a sélectionné *une quarantaine*._ 
_J'ai proposé 154 sonnets *dont* la troupe a sélectionné *quarante*._ ​


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Cette phrase me dérange en effet aussi en raison du pronom _en_ qui s'accommode mal de la présence de _parmi_.


Pourquoi? Auriez-vous la même réaction avec _Sur 150 candidatures, nous en avons sélectionné 5_, par exemple?


----------



## Keith Bradford

Maître Capello said:


> _La troupe a sélectionné une quarantaine de sonnets parmi les 154 proposés._


Merci, cela m'a donné la solution !  Mais j'aimerais quand même connaître la réponse de la question de Chimel (#20).


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Auriez-vous la même réaction avec _Sur 150 candidatures, nous en avons sélectionné 5_, par exemple?


Je ne vois guère de différence entre _parmi_ et _sur_. Dans les deux cas j'hésiterais à employer la préposition avec le pronom _en_ étant donné qu'ils indiquent tous deux l'appartenance. C'est la redondance qui me dérange.


----------



## SergueiL

Moi je vois une différence. L'emploi de_ sur_ permet (de façon plus décisive que _parmi_) de placer le nombre de candidatures en tête de phrase et de mettre ainsi l'accent dessus : la présence de _en_ devient alors obligatoire.

Voir la nuance entre :
_Sur 150 candidatures, nous en avons sélectionné 5._
et
_Nous avons sélectionné 5 candidatures sur 150._
L'information est la même mais l'intention du locuteur est légèrement différente.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> C'est la redondance qui me dérange.


Très légère, la redondance... Pour moi, elle est même imperceptible.


----------

